# Recommend Laptop Mini Woofer?



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

So I wanted to improve the sound on my laptop; it has a crappy internal mono speaker. I bought a set of clip on speakers for $12 shipped, they sound much better and surprisingly clear! They are amplified off the USB 5v it is not detected in device manager there are no data lines in the USB cable it uses your sound cards headphone out and with the volume all the way up with nothing playing there is no white-noise. 

They have decent mid-high enough for my need and the fact they separate and clip on is a big need because I use two laptops side by side so one clips on each laptop screen. I wanted to add a cheap woofer when I remembered those "music bullets" the as seen on TV accordion looking things...I know they are meant to be a full range mono speaker but I was building off the idea maybe a tiny internal crossover could allow one to run at lower frequencies. 










After digging deeper turns out they make a "music bullet max" that has much better reviews with a bass control, even though I assume it is still a full range speaker. I can get one for $15 shipped, use a headphone Y-cable and run both this with the bass all the way up (hoping it has a volume control) and my clip speakers...there wouldn't be any cross over and there is the potential that they may overlap frequencies too far but I am curious if anyone else has a recommendation this is essentially a DIY 2.1 for under $30


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I ordered the Music Bullet Max will take a few weeks to arrive from oversea...

Right after I ordered it I stumbled upon more options now I am REALLY curious if anyone has insight!

iHome iBT60 & iBT69 I can only assume the iBT69 is better than the iBT60 even though depending where you look they are the same price:


















Then there is the (what seems to be) widely bought HMDX Jam Classic!


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I am still chasing a solution, my Music Bullet Max arrived a few weeks ago and I have had time to test this setup. 

As far as the clip on speakers are considered they sound far superior to any multimedia laptop onboard speakers I have heard, but the Bullet Max is not helping with much bass...it does a little but it sounds tinny. 

I am thinking since it has to produce such a wide range of frequencies its suffering, and the enclosure has potential. I want to possibly replace the driver in it and run some sort of a crossover inside it and be able to use the build-in battery and amp. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Do you need the speakers to be portable?


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes but it does not have to hold a battery it can run off USB if needed.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Considering all of those are probably tang band speakers you could build whatever you'd like from parts express if you can figure out the charging and mobile part of it.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I have looked into TangBand speakers before, some of them are really good such as the 6.5" 13mm XMAX woofers (that I plan to use as midbass in my truck)


----------

